# king equipment



## bonemob704 (Dec 29, 2002)

i have been pier fishing a lot over the last few years, and would like to get into king fishing.does anyone have any suggestions for a rod and reel combo?


----------



## Fish Hawk (Dec 7, 2001)

I have a Penn 4/0 and it does ok for me.It's on a penn rod 4/0 too.But what ever you like will be ok.Just make sure it will hold at least 300 yards or so of about 20 lb test.

Beach Fishing


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

Thought you might be interested.

King Rig


----------



## bonemob704 (Dec 29, 2002)

thanks for the the replies.should be more than enough to get me started.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

bonemob, check out "heavers fishing page" his site is mostly dedicated to king rigging.however the other guys are about right. your reel should be no larger then a 4.0 or tld 25, anything larger then that is overkill. your fighting rod should be about 7ft and able to handle 20 to 30 lbs. your anchor rod can be anywhere between 9 and 12 ft depending on how far out you want you anchor and how heavy an anchor your putting out there. fighting line 20 to 30 lbs, anchor line also 20 to 30 lbs. but don't forget the most important rod of all, the bait rod, unless your a good bait begger, but then you have to compete with all the other bait beggers. lol see you at kitty hawk when we hit 68 degrees.


----------



## bonemob704 (Dec 29, 2002)

never forget my baitrod,demonfish.gotta have somethin' to do while waitin' for the bigguns.thanks for the advice.


----------

